# New "Shootout" Category added to MBGFC 2 day events



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

http://us.mg5.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=2ua0a9bn9stem

* MBGFC Adds 'Outboard Shootoout' To Memorial Day 


 and Labor Day Tournaments


 


 Ladies Tournament Returns to Two Day Format 


 


The Mobile Big Game Fishing Club is proud to announce the addition of an 'Outboard Shootout' to the two largest tournaments on the Gulf Coast. The 35th annual Memorial Day Tournament and 45th annual Labor Day Tournaments will both now be featuring a one day outboard 'Shootout' tournament. The MBGFC will now host an unprecedented seven tournaments this summer from their clubhouse at Orange Beach Marina.​ ​ 'We feel these one day tournaments for outboard powered boats will be a tremendous addition to our tournament line-up' says MBGFC President Scott Delaney. 'It's really a unique format, outboard teams can fish either the one day shootout or enter both the shootout and the full two day tournament.' Teams fishing the shootout will participate fully in all tournament activities from the Friday night party to the Monday awards breakfast. 
​*


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Dont sell the Yellowfin Robert, I might need to borrow it!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats pretty cool! This should increase the amount of teams by a decent amount.


----------

